# Mindy went lame!!



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Yesterday evening my dh and I returned from dinner and Mindy seemed fine. About 15 minutes later she was hobbling on 3 legs-holding her left back leg up. She wasn't running or jumping when it happened- she didn't bark or shriek- she just wouldn't put any weight on it.We thought we would see how she was in the morning rather than take her to the emergency vet which I don't like. Last night she didn't move at all on the bed- she won't walk on it at all this morning. I can't see anything and she doesn't act like she's in pain when I palpate her leg. She's never had any problems with limping before. I'll take her to the vet this morning and see what they say.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Jocelyn, I am so sorry!! Poor Mindy. I sure hope it isnt anything major. Maybe she just has a little something stuck in her foot pad and it hurts to stand on it? 
Please let us know how she makes out .

Sending good vibes.........


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Perhaps something happened when you were out and the reaction didn't set in for a little while. I'll be praying for a simple solution for Mindy. Sending healing your way.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Jocelyn, 
I hope your little one is feeling better this morning!!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Scary.....keep us posted


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Waiting to hear too Jocelyn. Hoping it's something harmless.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

(((Mindy))) Jocelyn I hope she is better this morning


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I hope your little Mindy has nothing wrong. My girl does that when she doesn't want to play anymore and Yogi keeps grapping that leg. The first time I rushed her to the Vet, now I know it is nothing, first time it scared me.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jocelyn, I hope mindy is fine. But be sure to ask the vet about tick borne? And treating with doxycycline. Thinking of your both this morning.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope Mindy is back up on all 4 tippy toes very soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Just checking in to see how Mindy is doing....


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Hope Mindy is better today.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

thank you for your concern!!
we are back from the vet. She feels it is a partial tear of her ACL- not good news  
Mindy is on metacam and tramadol and the vet wants to see her back on Tuesday for xrays. She checked her patella which was fine. She wants to get her more comfortable with meds before manipulating her for the xrays. I also have to restrict her activity for the next 2 weeks (at least) and crate her when I can't be there to supervise.
Not easy for a dog that likes to jump and play!! Mindy is also a little overweight which doesn't help either- her not feeling well has not affected her appetite (LOL)- she still wants to eat everything in sight!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw that stinks  Hugs and hope she mends quickly and the pain meds help

Kara


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww....poor thing. How old is she?? it's going to be hard to restrict her activity once those meds kick in! ( Funny...I've been taking tramadol for a while now.. before and after my hip surgery.)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope all the meds and restrictions the vet gave will work so no surgery will be needed. Poor little Mindy and you! Hope to hear good news soon.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

At least they know what it is and how to treat it...that's always good news...I think it would be hard to restrict them...I know we do what we have to but I couldn't even imagine how I would begin to restrict my two if I needed to lol.....appetite is always a good sign! Hope you get good news on Tuesday!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sorry Jocelyn, I know that was not what you were hoping to hear. But you are a wonderful Mommy and will do what is best for that sweet girl - and hopefully she will be good as new once you guys decide how to proceed!!!!


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

hartman studio said:


> thank you for your concern!!
> we are back from the vet. She feels it is a partial tear of her ACL- not good news
> Mindy is on metacam and tramadol and the vet wants to see her back on Tuesday for xrays. She checked her patella which was fine. She wants to get her more comfortable with meds before manipulating her for the xrays. I also have to restrict her activity for the next 2 weeks (at least) and crate her when I can't be there to supervise.
> Not easy for a dog that likes to jump and play!! Mindy is also a little overweight which doesn't help either- her not feeling well has not affected her appetite (LOL)- she still wants to eat everything in sight!!


That is exactly what I thought when I read your post - Clover managed to demolish both of his (not partial tears, but completely snapped them!).

Please be VERY strict with her activity for at least this two week period, if not closer to 4 weeks or longer. No running, no jumping onto the sofa. A partial tear can easily turn into a larger or full tear that will require surgery. Nip it in the bud and let it heal now instead. It is SO hard to keep them quiet but better now than post-op.

Also, icing it can make her feel more comfortable, too. Clover LOVED this, it was pretty funny to watch him relax in my lap.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear this news, I know you will do your best to restrict her activity. I hope it heals and no surgery is required.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

thank you for the suggestions- what is odd is she doesn't act like she is in pain. She just doesn't want to walk on her leg- although she keeps trying. Someone suggested I put her in a stroller and move her room to room with me- so I am going to try that and see if I can keep her quiet that way. At 16.6 pounds- she gets really heavy to carry!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The stroller is a great idea!! This way she may feel that she is "enclosed" in a crate - and can still be with you!!


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

hartman studio said:


> thank you for the suggestions- what is odd is she doesn't act like she is in pain. She just doesn't want to walk on her leg- although she keeps trying. Someone suggested I put her in a stroller and move her room to room with me- so I am going to try that and see if I can keep her quiet that way. At 16.6 pounds- she gets really heavy to carry!


The stroller is a great idea! That was the biggest struggle I had, keeping him still while I was moving around and not able to carry him. I ended up with a second hand pack'n'play to move from room to room.

Clover was also did not act like he was in a lot of pain - I actually think the instability of the knee bothers them more. If I could feel my knee shift a little bit when I put weight on it I'd probably avoid it too.

Good luck with her, we'll send good thoughts your way!


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

Narwyn said:


> The stroller is a great idea! That was the biggest struggle I had, keeping him still while I was moving around and not able to carry him. I ended up with a second hand pack'n'play to move from room to room.
> 
> Clover was also did not act like he was in a lot of pain - I actually think the instability of the knee bothers them more. If I could feel my knee shift a little bit when I put weight on it I'd probably avoid it too.
> 
> Good luck with her, we'll send good thoughts your way!


This is actually what I thought when I first heard. Candy (my oldest) completely ruptured her ligament 2 1/2 years ago - they told me it was partly due to her being overweight. I was outside with her when it happened and I didn't see anything happen - she just all of a sudden wouldn't walk on it. Didn't appear to be in any pain - just wouldn't walk on it. She, of course, had to have surgery and had to be kept pretty well immobile for 6 weeks - even had to let her do her business on a really short leash. I used a stroller - I got one that had a mesh zippered top because once she was in it a while, she got restless and wanted out. I found completely zippering the top worked best - she could still see me but couldn't get out. It had to be completely done up or else she could figure out how to get out. I even had her sleep in it beside our bed. She usually sleeps with us and would try to get out. Good luck! Candy is just fine now - the only side effect is her leg gets cold faster in the winter - she still has all the hardware in it. She's lost weight and is back doing agility - you would never know anything happened.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Narwyn said:


> The stroller is a great idea! That was the biggest struggle I had, keeping him still while I was moving around and not able to carry him. I ended up with a second hand pack'n'play to move from room to room.
> 
> Clover was also did not act like he was in a lot of pain - I actually think the instability of the knee bothers them more. If I could feel my knee shift a little bit when I put weight on it I'd probably avoid it too.
> 
> Good luck with her, we'll send good thoughts your way!


thanks, Kat. I have a pack n play,too if the stroller doesn't work.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Laurief said:


> The stroller is a great idea!! This way she may feel that she is "enclosed" in a crate - and can still be with you!!


Laurie, it seems to be working so far- all 2 hours of it (LOL)
But,she is starting to get restless now.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Hav Mom said:


> This is actually what I thought when I first heard. Candy (my oldest) completely ruptured her ligament 2 1/2 years ago - they told me it was partly due to her being overweight. I was outside with her when it happened and I didn't see anything happen - she just all of a sudden wouldn't walk on it. Didn't appear to be in any pain - just wouldn't walk on it. She, of course, had to have surgery and had to be kept pretty well immobile for 6 weeks - even had to let her do her business on a really short leash. I used a stroller - I got one that had a mesh zippered top because once she was in it a while, she got restless and wanted out. I found completely zippering the top worked best - she could still see me but couldn't get out. It had to be completely done up or else she could figure out how to get out. I even had her sleep in it beside our bed. She usually sleeps with us and would try to get out. Good luck! Candy is just fine now - the only side effect is her leg gets cold faster in the winter - she still has all the hardware in it. She's lost weight and is back doing agility - you would never know anything happened.


I'm so hoping Mindy won't need surgery!! The stroller I have keeps her totally zipped in, so hopefully it will work. I got it a few years ago when our elderly (17 year old) coton de tulear couldn't really get around, but we would take him in the stroller on walks with us. Gotta love these strollers!!


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

hartman studio said:


> I'm so hoping Mindy won't need surgery!! The stroller I have keeps her totally zipped in, so hopefully it will work. I got it a few years ago when our elderly (17 year old) coton de tulear couldn't really get around, but we would take him in the stroller on walks with us. Gotta love these strollers!!


Yes, strollers can be really valuable! I used to see them in pet stores and wonder why anyone would use them - I certainly found out! I still use ours because Candy doesn't walk as far as the other 2 so I put her in it when we go for longer walks. It's certainly better than carrying them - a small weight gets heavy really fast! People do have different reactions to the stroller, though. I sometimes wanted to put a sign on it that said "I had surgery - I can't walk"!


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Hav Mom said:


> This is actually what I thought when I first heard. Candy (my oldest) completely ruptured her ligament 2 1/2 years ago - they told me it was partly due to her being overweight. I was outside with her when it happened and I didn't see anything happen - she just all of a sudden wouldn't walk on it. Didn't appear to be in any pain - just wouldn't walk on it. She, of course, had to have surgery and had to be kept pretty well immobile for 6 weeks - even had to let her do her business on a really short leash. <snip> Candy is just fine now - the only side effect is her leg gets cold faster in the winter - she still has all the hardware in it. She's lost weight and is back doing agility - you would never know anything happened.


For Clover's first knee, I didn't see it either - he was running around with another Hav I was showing, I heard him yelp and limp out. I had H1N1 at the time so I just sort of gave him an aspirin and went back to being sick. Poor guy, when I was finally better enough (2 weeks and an ER trip later) I noticed he was still limping, he went to the vet. 
The second one was 7 months post-op... he went to pee on a bush and then bolted back over to me, I watched him bobble and come up without putting weight on that leg. I immediately knew what happened and man, I don't think I've ever cried so much in my life.

BUT, it's 8 months after his second surgery, and you can't tell. At the end of a really busy day he'll have a tiny limp on the first knee - probably because I waited longer for surgery and he's got more arthritis - but he runs around and jumps and does better than most 14 y/o dogs out there.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I hope Mindy does not need surgery. My Lhasa over 2 yrs ago had a ruptured disc and could not walk on his back legs we had to keep him immoble for over 4 months it was really hard and Yogi was still a puppy and Boo Boo wanted to play, we did it, and I know you will do it with Mindy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

How is Mindy doing?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think today is her Xrays - 

Sending good vibes to you Mindy!!!!!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Sally and Laurie- thanks for asking about Mindy. We postponed her xrays until tomorrow. There is slight improvement. She is getting used to the stroller- I just move her room to room with me and she seems to be understanding now that she is not supposed to jump up or down off the furniture- she is a very smart dog. I think she really likes all this extra attention. Here are a couple of pictures of her in her stroller. I'm wondering if she needs the xrays if she is continuing to improve as my vet says they can be uncomfortable- I think they manipulate the leg. She is off today so I may wait and talk with her before I take her tomorrow.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Mindy's stroller is a proper Cinderella coach! Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It sure seems like you are doing a great job of keeping her calm and settled. I would ask the vet if you are able to do that for an extended time, could it mean no surgery. I know that sometimes they actually have to sedate them to take xrays  
I am glad you are seeing some improvement, and I am sure she is accepting the stroller as long as she can be with and see her MOmmy! 
Hope the vet gives you good news tomorrow!!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

thank you Clare- I think Mindy is feeling very special and pampered right now!

Laurie, I think they would be sedating Mindy,too- since they said no food or drink for 8-12 hours prior to bringing her in, although they never said that they were sedating her. I don't see any other reason for no food or drink otherwise. I have decided to cancel the xrays for now- I'll talk with my vet when she comes in tomorrow to make sure, but I looked at her original notes at the first exam and it said if there was no improvement to do the xrays this week. I think since she is improving I can hold off. I don't see any reason to subject her to sedation and uncomfortable manipulation if I don't have to.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad she is doing better!!!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks, Sally


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good news! It is good that you checked the original report from the vet! I agree, if she is doing well in the stroller, and improving I would keep it up, I sure hope that she can avoid surgery!! Give her some extra kisses from the 4 L's!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Glad she is improving. We came home to Maddie being lame about 2mo ago. We took her to a emergency hospital the X rays showed a bone problem. The next day she was back to her old self. Although the emergency vet said we needed to sedate her to get a better view. Went to our regular vet got another set of better x rays. That vet wanted us to take her to a specialist for elbows. This hole time Maddie was acting normal and to this day is still normal although her bone is not attached to her elbow. If she had not come down lame we would not have known. Unfortunately Here condition will get worse with age. It is so hard to keep a athletic dog from jumping and running and I have decided for now to just let her be herself with no restrictions.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

clare said:


> Mindy's stroller is a proper Cinderella coach! Hope she continues to improve.


I couldn't have said it better. {{{{{mindy}}}}}}


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

Missy said:


> I couldn't have said it better. {{{{{mindy}}}}}}


That's the same stroller I used for Candy. It worked really well - I think it helps that the screen is on both sides - they can see better. I'm really glad Mindy is getting better on her own.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

how is she doing now?


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

I hope it is nothing. Keep us posted.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just catching up and seeing this thread. I hope Mindy is doing well Jocelyn.:hug:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

hartman studio said:


> thank you for your concern!!
> we are back from the vet. She feels it is a partial tear of her ACL- not good news
> Mindy is on metacam and tramadol and the vet wants to see her back on Tuesday for xrays. She checked her patella which was fine. She wants to get her more comfortable with meds before manipulating her for the xrays. I also have to restrict her activity for the next 2 weeks (at least) and crate her when I can't be there to supervise.
> Not easy for a dog that likes to jump and play!! Mindy is also a little overweight which doesn't help either- her not feeling well has not affected her appetite (LOL)- she still wants to eat everything in sight!!


I had a lot of luck replacing a portion of my dog's food with salt free green beans...it really did add a lot of bulk without the calories. My vet suggested it with my little overweight dog, to relieve stress on the spine...it did work wonderfully well and he was comfortably full....he was an avid eater !! ( I was also told pumpkin (not pumpkin pie filling) was good.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you for asking about Mindy. Unfortunately she is not doing any better. 
I have to totally restrict her activity. If she even walks a tiny bit, her limp becomes worse. I opted not to have her sedated and did not do the xrays. From everything I have read- they would not have shown much. I am going to ask for an ortho consult and have an MRI done which should be more conclusive. It will be 2 weeks tomorrow since Mindy's injury and from what several people have told me that is not enough time for healing. It could even take 2 months of confinement. I am still hoping she will not need surgery.
Poor sweet Mindy- she's a real trooper!!

I will try the green beans- she really loves to munch on them. I have some freeze dried ones,too that she likes to crunch for a treat.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

hartman studio said:


> Thank you for asking about Mindy. Unfortunately she is not doing any better.
> I have to totally restrict her activity. If she even walks a tiny bit, her limp becomes worse. I opted not to have her sedated and did not do the xrays. From everything I have read- they would not have shown much. I am going to ask for an ortho consult and have an MRI done which should be more conclusive. It will be 2 weeks tomorrow since Mindy's injury and from what several people have told me that is not enough time for healing. It could even take 2 months of confinement. I am still hoping she will not need surgery.
> Poor sweet Mindy- she's a real trooper!!
> 
> I will try the green beans- she really loves to munch on them. I have some freeze dried ones,too that she likes to crunch for a treat.


 I'm sorry to here she isn't any better. We had to take Maddie to a specialist I guess it is easier to see bones in a x ray but she still had to be put to sleep for the pictures. After three different visits they said surgery would not be a good option because it may not work. It is weird because she was only limping bad for about a day.If we hadn't taken her in we would not have even known her bone is not connected.
I think it would be interesting to have a MRI done to see if Maddie developed tissue or something that is holding her bone in place.:focus:
Again I am so sorry It must be very hard to limit activity


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sorry to hear that she is not doing any better. Is she still doing ok in the stroller??


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

How is Mindy doing now? Has the rest and inactivity done anything more for her? 

Candy (my oldest who ruptured the ligament on her right leg) is now lame in the left leg. She slipped on ice yesterday and didn't seem to have any problem. Tonight she was rolling around and scratching the blanket in the kennel with great vigour - like she usually does. When she came out she walked down the short hall and then kind of lay down and didn't move. I knew something was wrong by the way she was acting. When I got her moving, she's limping on her left leg. I went and got the stroller and put her in it right away to restrict her movement. I will take her to the vet tomorrow whenever I can get her in. I am really hoping she didn't tear it and need surgery - I really don't want to go there again - her right leg is now stronger than ever but it took a looong time to get there and the rehab is intensive. At least this time she is not overweight and her muscles are stronger.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Laurief said:


> I am sorry to hear that she is not doing any better. Is she still doing ok in the stroller??


Hi Laurie- Yes- she's doing great in the stroller except she gets hot sometimes. I also do keep her up on the couch with me when I have time to sit (LOL). This past weekend was trying with so much company and little kids running and screaming. Considering everything- she did really well.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor baby !! I know that you can find little clip on battery operated fans - maybe you could get one for her for the stroller since it sounds like she will be in it for quite a long time! I have one that clips into the car power supply that I use when we travel, but I also think it works on batteries. Give that little girl some sweet kisses from me!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Hav Mom said:


> How is Mindy doing now? Has the rest and inactivity done anything more for her?
> 
> Candy (my oldest who ruptured the ligament on her right leg) is now lame in the left leg. She slipped on ice yesterday and didn't seem to have any problem. Tonight she was rolling around and scratching the blanket in the kennel with great vigour - like she usually does. When she came out she walked down the short hall and then kind of lay down and didn't move. I knew something was wrong by the way she was acting. When I got her moving, she's limping on her left leg. I went and got the stroller and put her in it right away to restrict her movement. I will take her to the vet tomorrow whenever I can get her in. I am really hoping she didn't tear it and need surgery - I really don't want to go there again - her right leg is now stronger than ever but it took a looong time to get there and the rehab is intensive. At least this time she is not overweight and her muscles are stronger.


Oh, no!!!! Poor Candy. I hope it's not a tear, too.

Mindy is doing much better with the rest. She can actually walk without limping at all- but I am still restricting her activity. She wants to play fetch again and keeps trying to grab toys and give them to us to throw, but we certainly are not letting her run and play fetch. I'm now letting her stay in the kitchen when I'm not home- although she usually will just sleep in the crate (door open). As I said, though, she gets hot and likes to come out and either lay on the tile, wood floor, or preferably the marble hearth. I still have her on the Metacam (liquid form)- she never would take the other pain meds. When I'm home doing things- she is in the stroller and I move her around so she can see me. If I'm in the kitchen cooking,etc- she is allowed to be gated in the kitchen with me and gets to walk a little. It seems to be working OK so far.

Please let me know what the vet says about Candy. Maybe rest is all she'll need.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Poor baby !! I know that you can find little clip on battery operated fans - maybe you could get one for her for the stroller since it sounds like she will be in it for quite a long time! I have one that clips into the car power supply that I use when we travel, but I also think it works on batteries. Give that little girl some sweet kisses from me!!


What a great idea! Also I may look into a crate cooling pad.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I hope everything is ok and she doesn't need surgery. Keep us posted.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry she's not doing much better, although, its a great thing she's being cooperative and willing to rest in the stroller

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

Well Candy has a sprain/strain most likely. So, she is on very limited activity for 2 weeks and an analgesic and anti-inflammatory. They will see how she is at that time and if she is better, then we can gradually increase her activity. She seems to be feeling better - not as big a limp when she goes out to potty (on a leash) so I'm really hopeful. Course, now she feels a bit better she's getting restless in the stroller. Thank goodness for the zipped top! The one plus is she doesn't get so dirty when she goes for a walk


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Hav Mom said:


> Well Candy has a sprain/strain most likely. So, she is on very limited activity for 2 weeks and an analgesic and anti-inflammatory. They will see how she is at that time and if she is better, then we can gradually increase her activity. She seems to be feeling better - not as big a limp when she goes out to potty (on a leash) so I'm really hopeful. Course, now she feels a bit better she's getting restless in the stroller. Thank goodness for the zipped top! The one plus is she doesn't get so dirty when she goes for a walk


that is great news!!!! Hopefully with a little rest she will be good as new. As Mindy is feeling better it is getting really hard to keep her in the stroller,too so I understand that restlessness. Keep me posted .


----------

